# Permenant On Screen Clock for Roamio



## jammerdjc (Mar 12, 2009)

We just upgraded from a TivoHD to Roamio Plus. Big change in interface! We'll be getting used to it pretty fast.

It appears that the hack to turn on the onscreen clock permanently doesn't work any more. Is there a way to get this to work again? <sel><play><sel>9<sel> isn't working. We added another <sel> at the beginning, but it didn't seem to help either.

Any suggestions will be most welcome. I gotta keep my wife happy!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes it still works. Note that clock goes in upper right corner now and is smaller than on a THD. Enter the normal SPS9S code while playing back an existing recording. If you continue having trouble entering with regular remote, kmttg remote has all the SPS macros available that work reliably.


----------



## jammerdjc (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks! The change for us was doing it from a recording. It used to be that you had to do that from LiveTV.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

jammerdjc said:


> Thanks! The change for us was doing it from a recording. It used to be that you had to do that from LiveTV.


You can also do it on Live TV. Just add another select to the front to take care of the live guide poppng up.


----------



## rcase13 (Sep 2, 2013)

I wish the clock didn't have the seconds offset to the left.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

The clock on my Mini went away after a reboot. Is it only permanent on the Roamio?


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

It's not permanent on the Roamio either. The clock needs to be re-applied after a reboot on all platforms.


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

How do you shut this off on the roamio if you don't want to see it?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Rob_W said:


> How do you shut this off on the roamio if you don't want to see it?


Just enter the code again. It's a toggle.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Reenter the code or reset the box. (unplug)


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks


----------

